# Viper 5901 Antenna replacement and install price?



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two easy questions...


One, my 5901 was removed since I sold my vehicle and I'm putting it in my new one.

How do I replace the antenna? There is no existing sticky tape that came on it originally after it was taken off...




How much should an install roughly cost?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Do you still have the antenna? You can buy two sided tape just about anywhere..


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes I do. That's what I plan on doing.

What's a typical install price minus the cost of the actual unit?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

It varies..

Just call an install shop and ask.

I would assume between 100-200.


----------



## LittleTicoy (Sep 15, 2010)

Depending on the car you're installing the unit in, install with remote start is about 200-275. Just alarm install is about 100. I had mine installed with remote start, bypass, audio sensor and trunk release for 350 including modules.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I'm bumping this thread, but I'm having a new issue.

My 5901 will transmit to my 2 way pager, but it will not receive any transmissions from the remote. Any idea why?

I can't unlock/lock, or anything. I can't even put the car into Valet mode using the antenna on the windshield.

This started happening in the last week. A few days ago I tried getting into my car after leaving a store. I tried and waited for 5 minutes hitting the unlock button before the car finally chirped.

Several days later, it won't work at all. The alarm goes off every time I get in the car and I can disarm it with the valet button, but it takes a few tries.


----------



## apaulcolypse (Mar 11, 2015)

marker227 said:


> I know I'm bumping this thread, but I'm having a new issue.
> 
> My 5901 will transmit to my 2 way pager, but it will not receive any transmissions from the remote. Any idea why?
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure it out? I'm having the same trouble. I thought it was the cable and had a new cable shipped but it's still not working. 

I'm currently trying to leave the battery disconnected for 30 minutes to hopefully reset everything and see if that works.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I really don't remember how I solved the issue. I think I just got a new antenna.

I ended up upgrading to one o the newer Viper systems a little further down the road too. I think having a fresh install with an FL Can helped too. The system has not had one single glitch.


----------



## apaulcolypse (Mar 11, 2015)

That's the one thing I dont want to do.

I was able to reach the brain and saw that the fuse was blown, so I replaced it and was able to get the system into valet mode and then was able to reset the system, but the remote still does not communicate with the alarm.


----------

